# Insurance query



## N16k_W

Hi,

My girlfriend ordered a new car today that is due for delivery at the start of October (exact date to be confirmed). The current insurance expires on the 25th September. I have a renewal quote and had already been on a comparison site for the best deal prior to her deciding on a new car.

My query is that I don't really want to start a new policy for her current car that we then need to update within 2 weeks (I'll also incur an admin fee to change the car). Is there anyway of insuring the current car for the time between the current policy ending and the delivery date of the new car? I could then start a new policy on the delivery date?

Is this possible or is there a better way? Would you guys quote for this?

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## hoikey

You can get temp insurance. Or if you explain they may waive the admin fee if your only talking a week or two overlap


----------



## adamb87

Try and get them to allow the change as part of the 'deal'


----------



## Shiny

Personally i would be finding out the best deal on the new car as you will be insuring it for 50 out of the 52 weeks of the year. Then when you have the best quote for the new car, take it out with that Insurer on the old car regardless of the cost (within reason). It doesn't really matter much if the Insurers are not competitive on your old car as you will only be covering it for 2 weeks.

Then when the new car arrives, swap it over.

Find out the any pure admin charges before you take out the policy then there are no nasty surprises. As mentioned above, explain the situation and you may be able to get the admin fee waived.


----------



## N16k_W

Thanks for the advice. Just waiting on a delivery date then I'll contact the insurers and get it sorted.


----------



## MagpieRH

Are you sure there's an admin fee for changing the car? Mine didn't have that when I changed recently, just had to pay the difference in premium for the remaining months. I'm with Aviva, they don't charge for changes if you do them online, they do charge about £18 if you speak to them by phone (absolute liberty charging that much!) - are you able to do it online?

Speak to your insurers, see what they suggest. I'm sure they'd rather guarantee your business than wait and risk you going elsewhere when the new one needs insurance. If you're buying from a dealer, she'll probably get a week's free driveaway insurance anyway, so you'll have a bit of leeway to decide


----------



## m4rkymark

Direct line charge a fee for changing car details, they charged me when I only had 3 weeks of the policy left until renewal and refused to waive the charge so I went elsewhere, went to aviva via www.topcashback.com site and got £63 cashback for going with aviva.


----------



## N16k_W

I get charged an admin fee. Think it was £30 when I changed address. I'll take Shinys advice - cheapest so far is Tesco.

I can't get a quote from Aviva as those TV and radio ads annoy the life out of me. I wouod to encourage them!!


----------

